#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-16
<UbuPhillup> hallo snow2k9
<snow2k9> nabend
<snow2k9> Schönen Abend noch
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-17
<snow2k9> Guten Abend
<UbuPhillup> abend snow2k9
<UbuPhillup> wie ghts
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: könntest du mir viellcht sagen wie du im Lauchpad heißt? (kannst auch query, sonst wirds ja geloggt) ;)
<UbuPhillup> oder müsste ich das schon wissen
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<snow2k9> Genauso :)
<snow2k9> Mir gehts gut, updaten hat nichts kaputt gemacht und alles läuft ;)
<snow2k9> Selbst?
<UbuPhillup> das ist super
<UbuPhillup> jo auch selber ;)
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: es wäre mal sinnvoll wenn du https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de-community betritts
<UbuPhillup> oder bist du mit absicht da nicht drin?
<snow2k9> UbuPhillip: Kann ich tun, ich bekomm dann wahrscheinlich auch die Mails, sowie ich das verstanden habe, oder?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: ja, wenn du willst schon
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: kannst auch mitglied sein und trotzdem keine Mails bekommen
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: sind aber nicht so viele, und sonst kannst du sie immer noch deabonieren
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Joa, gerade auch gesehen. Ich sags mal vorweg, dass ich relativ wenig Erfahrung mit IRC, LP und mailing lists etc hab
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wenn du irgendeine Frage hast, egal wo zu, frage
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Bisher erklärt sich alles von selbst
<UbuPhillup> das schön ;)
<UbuPhillup> du kannst deinen Nicknamen auch im Irc (freenode) registrieren, so das kein anderer ihn nutzen kann: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<UbuPhillup> ist aber nicht zwingend
<snow2k9> Ah, interessant, danke
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Und wann muss man das Passwort eingeben?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: entweder macht das dein cilent automatisch oder du gibst /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <name> password ein
<UbuPhillup> wann du willst
<UbuPhillup> wenn du nicht das auf 30 Sekunden beschrängt hast (wie bei mir)
<snow2k9> Bedeuted?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: jemand der deinen Nick benutzen will, wenn du nicht da bist, bekommt nach 30 Sekunden automatisch einen neuen Nick wenn er sich nicht identifiziert hat
<UbuPhillup> so kann er sich nicht als du ausgeben
<snow2k9> Okay, steht das auch im FAQ?
<UbuPhillup> galube nicht
<UbuPhillup> *glaube nicht
<UbuPhillup> wenn du /msg nickserv help set eingibst siehst du eine Liste mit einstellungen zu deinem Account
<UbuPhillup>  /msg nickserv help
<UbuPhillup> für die generelle hilfe
<snow2k9> Ah, okay, danke
<snow2k9> Und du bist einer, von denen, die meine Übersetzung zulassen oder auch nicht, hab ich richtig verstanden, oder?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: jo
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wenn du was Übersetzt hast du sich das niemand ansieht, kannst du mich auch direkt fragen
<UbuPhillup> (oder jeden anderen in der Gruppe: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-de
<UbuPhillup> )
<UbuPhillup> mit /msg nickserv info nick oder /whois nick kannst du im irc weitere Informationen übereinen anderen bekommen
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: okay, bisher ist mir noch nichts aufgefallen, wozu dient eigentlich das Karmasystem im launchpad?
<UbuPhillup> hmm
<UbuPhillup> also wenn du irgendwas im LP machst bekommst du Karman dazu
<UbuPhillup> so kann man beuhrteilen viel jemand gemacht hat
<UbuPhillup> ob das nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht ist ne andere Frage ;)
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: und man kann auch karma verlieren
<UbuPhillup> wenn man sehr lange inaktiv ist
<gandaro> sehr lange? würd ich nciht sagen :P
<UbuPhillup> aber wir achten nicht aufs Karma
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: ich habe noch nie was verloren
<gandaro> ich bin auch nicht "sehr lange" inaktiv und ich habe 0 karma
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: was heißt das?
<UbuPhillup> in Wochen
<gandaro> ... so... über 100?
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: das ist lang
<gandaro> lang, aber nicht "sehr lang" :p
<gandaro> und das man dann schon gar kein "karma" mehr hat
<gandaro> ist schon ein bisschen lächerlich finde ich :D
<UbuPhillup> ;9
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<UbuPhillup> wir achten eh nicht darauf also ist es eigentlich egal
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: kannst dich ja in #lauchpad beschweren
<gandaro> mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass du UbuPhill*U*p heißt
<gandaro> Phillup? :P
<gandaro> hab immer Phillip gelesen
<UbuPhillup> jo
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: lesen viele so
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: und ja ich müsste mein Namen eigentlich mal wechsel, will ich aber nicht so gerne
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Ah btw slideshow-ubuntu-gnome hat sich noch niemand angeguckt
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: habe ich
<gandaro> musst deinen namen doch gar nciht wechseln :)
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: bin mir aber auch nicht 100% sicher
<UbuPhillup> soll lieber nochmal eine Ehrfahrener Überstzer ansehen
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: nicht wegen dem u sonder wegen dem Ubu
<gandaro> Ok
<gandaro> WaruM?
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Ah alles klar, hat dass einen Grund, warum du » um den Namen setzt
<UbuPhillup> gandaro: im arch chanell mögen die das nicht und jeder denk gelich das ich ubuntu nutze, das ist dann immer nicht so schön
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wo?
<gandaro> UbuPhillup: naja, würde ich eher als dummheit dieser spezifischen arch-nutzer bezeichnen ^^
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: »Ubuntu GNOME«
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: kannst du mir den string zeigen?
<UbuPhillup> ahh z.B »Ubuntu GNOME«-Philosophie
<snow2k9> Ja, genau
<UbuPhillup> indem Fall weil es zusammen gehört
<UbuPhillup> man könnte denken das das nur die Gnome-Philspphie ist
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: das ist bei uns so der Standart
<UbuPhillup> habe ich nicht festgelegt
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Okay, merk ich mir mal :)
<UbuPhillup> wir benutzen aber generell » und « als Anführungszeichen
<snow2k9> Generell, oder nur bei sowas generell?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: generell immer
<UbuPhillup> also nie ""
<UbuPhillup> und Sie und Ihr Groß
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: habe jetzt noch einpaar von deinen Vorschlägen freigegeben
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen, hab auch schon ein paar Sachen korrigiert
<snow2k9> Das ist nett :p
<UbuPhillup> sind dann inder LTS drin
<snow2k9> Kann man die Übersetzungen nicht irgendwie updaten?
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wenn CarstenG mal hier ist kannst ihn auch gerne mal sagen, das er sie die mal ansehen kann
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: gernerell schon, aber das ist eine Übersetzung die schon auf der CD mit drauf ist, dann gibt es keine Möglichkeit das zu updaten
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: bei LTS-Versionen ist das anders, da geht das
<UbuPhillup> und snow2k9 deine Vorschläge in ubuntu-help habe ich auch gesehen, würde das aber auch nochmal lieber von jemand anderm sich ansehen lassen
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: Alles klar
<UbuPhillup> snow2k9: wenn das in einer Woche oder so immer noch niemand übernommen hat, sage nochmal bescheid
<snow2k9> UbuPhillup: jo, mach ich
<UbuPhillup> bin dann mal wech
<snow2k9> Bis dann
<UbuPhillup> bis denn snow2k9 gandaro
<gandaro> tschüss, Phillup!
<snow2k9> Ich hau auch mal ab, bis dann
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-18
<snow2k9> Schönen Guten Nachmittag
<snow2k9> nAbend
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-19
<UbuPhillup> hey Masrepus
<Masrepus> Hi :D
<UbuPhillup> kennt man sich?
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<Masrepus> Mh weiß nicht, ob du mich kennst
<UbuPhillup> hmm kennst du mich?
<Masrepus> Ich war beim vorletzten treffen, aber zu spät. Da war nur carsten und noch einer da
<UbuPhillup> ahh
<Masrepus> Ich glaube du schreibst öfter mails in der email-liste, kann das sein?
<UbuPhillup> hmm kann sein schreibe aber eigentlich nicht so super gerne
<Masrepus> Achso na dann ;)
<UbuPhillup> Masrepus: kannst du mir sagen wie du im Lauchpad heißt (auch gerne per query), damit ich das besser einordnen kann
<Masrepus> Hmm ich denke Masrepus oder Masrepus97
<Masrepus> :D k.a. was query is
<UbuPhillup> ahh okey
<UbuPhillup> Masrepus: jo
<Masrepus> Gut
<UbuPhillup> habe auch schon Übersetzungen von dir gesehen ;)
<UbuPhillup> und es ist immer hilfreich, wenn du dein Irc-Nick in deinm Lauchpad Profil einträgst
<Masrepus> Ah ok werd ich machen
<UbuPhillup> es empfielt sich auch, wenn man öfter im irc ist seinen Nicknamen zu Registrieren: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<Masrepus> Ach das geht? Is ja praktisch
<UbuPhillup> jo
<UbuPhillup> uch und Masrepus ich habe die Seite für 14.04 gerade erstellt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty
<UbuPhillup> wenn irgendwas falsch ist oder noch was verändert werden soll kannst mir ja sagen, oder selber verändern ;)
<Masrepus> 14.04? Wie wirds denn heißen
<Masrepus> Hab ich noch gar nich mitgekriegt :D
<UbuPhillup> Trusty Tahr
<UbuPhillup> steht ganz oben
<Masrepus> Was is denn ein Tahr
<UbuPhillup> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-14-04-lts-named-trusty-tahr
<UbuPhillup> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tahre
<Masrepus> Aha... komisches tier :)
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<Masrepus> Ok danke, ich werd mir nachher die übersetzungen für 14.04 mal ansehen
<UbuPhillup> Masrepus: im Lauchpad wurde das noch nicht aktualliesiert
<UbuPhillup> da ist das noch saucy, wird aber irgendwann auch übernommen
<UbuPhillup> also noch nichts neues ;)
<Masrepus> Achso
 * UbuPhillup ist dann mal was essen, bis denn Masrepus
<Masrepus> Servus :)
<Masrepus> Guten hunger
<UbuPhillup> Danke
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-20
<toba_> Hallo, kann das bitte jemand korrigieren: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/d-conf/+pots/dconf/de/16/+translate
<UbuPhillup> hallo toba_
<UbuPhillup> raring ist die alte Version
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/de
<UbuPhillup> saucy ist aktuell
<UbuPhillup> toba_: habe es trotzdem übernommen
<toba_> danke, hat sich ja auch in der neuen Version dadurch geändert
<UbuPhillup> okey, aber ist immer besser es bei der Neuesten Version zu übersetzen ;)
<UbuPhillup> und vielen Dank für deine Übersetzungen toba_ ;)
<UbuPhillup> Nacht
